

Show HN: my friend made an adult blog search engine but was afraid to post it - bascule
http://pornblur.com/

======
unimpressive
Was this him?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6094088](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6094088)

Also: It appears to be down.

------
CodeCube
Just getting a message that says, "Welcome to nginx!"

------
wavesounds
I think this is in response to Yahoo removing adult tags and search results
from Tumblr[1]. Is this searching a hand curated list of blogs?

1\. [http://technorati.com/social-media/article/tumblr-
effectivel...](http://technorati.com/social-media/article/tumblr-effectively-
erases-adult-content-from/)

~~~
bascule
Actually it's by a PhD linguist, who developed his own modified version of
PageRank that incorporates sentiment analysis combining Markov chains and
multidimensional vector spaces as his thesis. This is just showing off in a
potentially profitable way.

